# GBA TEMP RANDOMLY LOGGED ME INTO THIS ACCOUNT! I DON'T OWN IT!



## zac122 (Dec 15, 2015)

Gbatrmp made me log into an account that I don't own. I don't even know who owns this. And yes. This account my real account is zezzo please figure this out.


----------



## zac122 (Dec 15, 2015)

zac122 said:


> Gbatrmp made me log into an account that I don't own. I don't even know who owns this. And yes. This account my real account is zezzo please figure this out.


Please help I am no hacker I gave you my real account to prove it. This is a glitch that is dangerous


----------



## Deboog (Dec 15, 2015)

zac122 said:


> Gbatrmp made me log into an account that I don't own. I don't even know who owns this. And yes. This account my real account is zezzo please figure this out.


Maybe zac is a friend who came over once and was on GBAtemp and stayed logged in?


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Dec 15, 2015)

I think you should get off of Zac's account and reply as zezzo. Zac would appreciate it.


----------



## zac122 (Dec 15, 2015)

Deboog said:


> Maybe zezzo is a friend who came over once and was on GBAtemp and stayed logged in?


No I am zezzo. I am the only one who uses this account. I also am using my phone rn


----------



## zezzo (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm in my account now but this is weird

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Deboog said:


> Maybe zac is a friend who came over once and was on GBAtemp and stayed logged in?


Also no one ever uses my phone.


----------



## zezzo (Dec 15, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> wat? i remember on another forum they had some massive login file issue and people started being logged in as other people, one person was even logged in as the admin (but thankfully instantly logged out and was scruplous enough to not do anything)


I wish I could put more proof but my proof is the first post. I


----------



## Harumyne (Dec 15, 2015)

See: Split personality disorder

Also I thought paid forum software like xenforo didn't have so many bugs


----------



## zezzo (Dec 15, 2015)

I can't even log in correctly when I am on my phone it says I have to log in when I am logged in.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 15, 2015)

All I know about this issue is if any of y'all get logged in as me, best'a haul yo booties away from my PM's. No, I'm just kidding.

This is a server sided issue. I don't think we're going to solve anything here.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2015)

Did anything weird happen before you logged in?


----------



## zezzo (Dec 15, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Did anything weird happen before you logged in?


I'm not sure.. It said I had to log in again? This has happened before.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 15, 2015)

zezzo said:


> I'm not sure.. It said I had to log in again? This has happened before.


Probably a network traffic mix-up. You see, maybe this other zac122 kid had access to your account, thus, logging you out. So, when the system realized that your account was accessed, it swapped data with the other side and let you log in as this other person to fix any issues? I'm still learning stuff here. Don't insult me if I'm wrong. I'm just thinking out loud.


----------



## zezzo (Dec 15, 2015)

I can't even check alerts it says I have to be logged in when I am...????

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm sure he does not know my account... Can any mod investigate


----------



## Blue (Dec 15, 2015)

zezzo said:


> I can't even check alerts it says I have to be logged in when I am...????
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I'm sure he does not know my account... Can any mod investigate


Could you provide screenshots please.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2015)

For me, IP addresses come to mind. Any link to that, perhaps?


----------



## zezzo (Dec 15, 2015)

as


Voxel Studios said:


> For me, IP addresses come to mind. Any link to that, perhaps?


Well I was using T-mobile 4g...


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 15, 2015)

The likelihood of this happening is what exactly...? Voxel has me rethinking this. This kind of thing is super rare to impossible without some form of force intervening or intercepting traffic in between these two users.


----------



## zezzo (Dec 15, 2015)

I really want a mod to investigate


----------



## migles (Dec 15, 2015)

@Costello
@shaunj66
@tj_cool 

there, now we wait


----------



## zac122 (Dec 15, 2015)

Gbatrmp made me log into an account that I don't own. I don't even know who owns this. And yes. This account my real account is zezzo please figure this out.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> The likelihood of this happening is what exactly...? Voxel has me rethinking this. This kind of thing is super rare to impossible without some form of force intervening or intercepting traffic in between these two users.


You mean a man in the middle attack?


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 15, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> You mean a man in the middle attack?


Perhaps. Although, why out of all users would someone attack two people like this when they could attack someone such as one of the mods or such? This whole thread is throwing me into a loop.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> You mean a man in the middle attack?


That's what I'm thinking, you see.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 15, 2015)

Can we get the IP addresses checked?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Can we get the IP addresses checked?


You mean post them? I dont think that's a good idea.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 15, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> You mean post them? I dont think that's a good idea.


No. I'm not saying that. I'm saying we should check the Ip addresses of these two users on their last actions before logging out so that way we can confirm if this isn't a troll or if it's real. I'm a tad smarter than that, you see. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And by we, I mean the mods.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And, I killed another thread. But this topic is actually a bit interesting... Bump.


----------



## Costello (Dec 16, 2015)

stuff like this can happen on mobile because traffic gets mixed up in the ISP's proxy cache unfortunately...
it is extremely rare however thankfully (I think we've had this twice over the past few years)
there is really not much we can do, maybe just make sure you're on HTTPS (not HTTP), it could help.


----------



## zezzo (Dec 16, 2015)

Costello said:


> stuff like this can happen on mobile because traffic gets mixed up in the ISP's proxy cache unfortunately...
> it is extremely rare however thankfully (I think we've had this twice over the past few years)
> there is really not much we can do, maybe just make sure you're on HTTPS (not HTTP), it could help.


Thanks


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 16, 2015)

What if i told you, that this is ALL a dream...?
It's time to wake up @zezzo


----------



## zezzo (Dec 16, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> What if i told you, that this is ALL a dream...?
> It's time to wake up @zezzo


*pinches* nothing happened


----------



## zac122 (Dec 16, 2015)

well that's interesting. Thanks for logging out of my account though zezzo. Just out of curiosity who do you get internet through? If we're both using time Warner it may be a good time to give them a call. Otherwise, meh. I don't really have any problems with people being on my account unless they spam racist crap and/or get me banned.


----------



## zezzo (Dec 17, 2015)

zac122 said:


> well that's interesting. Thanks for logging out of my account though zezzo. Just out of curiosity who do you get internet through? If we're both using time Warner it may be a good time to give them a call. Otherwise, meh. I don't really have any problems with people being on my account unless they spam racist crap and/or get me banned.


Hey! Well I was on mobile data at the time. Sorry for what happened. I tried to keep your account clean.


----------



## Muffins (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm glad you were honest. 
I can just imagine the havok that would have been wrought on any other forum on the internet.


----------



## zezzo (Dec 17, 2015)

Muffins said:


> I'm glad you were honest.
> I can just imagine the havok that would have been wrought on any other forum on the internet.


 THANK YOU.


----------



## zezzo (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm logged in as zezzo but this isn't my account, never logged in on mobile


----------



## nxwing (Dec 26, 2015)

zezzo said:


> I'm logged in as zezzo but this isn't my account, never logged in on mobile


Try logging out and refreshing the page and logging in again


----------



## Ralph1611 (Dec 26, 2015)

Damn, I need to get me some of what ur smoking, it sounds AWESOME!!!


----------



## zezzo (Dec 26, 2015)

zezzo said:


> I'm logged in as zezzo but this isn't my account, never logged in on mobile


WTF someone is in my account now(real zezzo)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



zezzo said:


> WTF someone is in my account bow


This is confusing. Ok... So someone is in this account right now. The person talking RN is the owner the real zezzo. Um whoever that is in my account please leave. Should I make another account.... I'm worried. I hope I don't get banned. I am telling the truth. (real zezzo)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Mod could it be renamed to shoe someone is in my account too?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2015)

*IT KEEPS HAPPENING*


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 26, 2015)

I call low class trolling


----------



## zac122 (Dec 15, 2015)

Gbatrmp made me log into an account that I don't own. I don't even know who owns this. And yes. This account my real account is zezzo please figure this out.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Dec 26, 2015)

zezzo said:


> WTF someone is in my account now(real zezzo)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


 Change your damn password or put down the skull bong when you log on to this site. One or the other.


----------



## zezzo (Dec 26, 2015)

Ruby Gloom said:


> I call low class trolling


It's not a joke. Seriously. How rude.





Ralph1611 said:


> Change your damn password or put down the skull bong when you log on to this site. One or the other.


My pass is complicated.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2015)

zezzo said:


> My pass is complicated.


Doesn't mean someone can't hack into your account somehow.


----------



## zezzo (Dec 26, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Doesn't mean someone can't hack into your account somehow.


M





Tomato Hentai said:


> Doesn't mean someone can't hack into your account somehow.


A mod explained why this happens tho..


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 27, 2015)

zezzo said:


> M
> A mod explained why this happens tho..


Apologies but I honestly don't see this happening. It's such a rare event and to be honest I don't care if it sounded rude because again it's really rare and I think you're trolling


----------



## frogboy (Dec 27, 2015)

check it out guys, i'm logged in as frogboy, and this has been my account for the past 4 years

...but seriously though, remember what happened to steam ~31 hours ago? this kinda stuff isn't impossible.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 27, 2015)

•unwatches thread•


----------



## zezzo (Dec 27, 2015)

Costello said:


> stuff like this can happen on mobile because traffic gets mixed up in the ISP's proxy cache unfortunately...
> it is extremely rare however thankfully (I think we've had this twice over the past few years)
> there is really not much we can do, maybe just make sure you're on HTTPS (not HTTP), it could help.


@RubyGloom
I was reporting that it happens again but this time someone got in my account. What is the point of trolling. Just keep rude things to yourself. 
Anyways it looks looks like the person is off my account!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2015)

zezzo said:


> @RubyGloom
> I was reporting that it happens again but this time someone got in my account. What is the point of trolling. Just keep rude things to yourself.
> Anyways it looks looks like the person is off my account!


Are you using mobile still? Are you near someone in your local area who is using gbatemp?


----------



## zezzo (Dec 27, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Are you using mobile still? Are you near someone in your local area who is using gbatemp?


I am using mobile but I don't know anyone using gbatemp.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2015)

zezzo said:


> I am using mobile but I don't know anyone using gbatemp.


So from what I've just heard it's happened again..

I think Costello has hit the nail square on the head still, because it can happen possibly if you're not using HTTPS (secure version of site).

If I were you, I would bookmark the secure version of gbatemp instead of just going to the plain HTTP version where there's little-to-no security.


----------



## zezzo (Dec 27, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> So from what I've just heard it's happened again..
> 
> I think Costello has hit the nail square on the head still, because it can happen possibly if you're not using HTTPS (secure version of site).
> 
> If I were you, I would bookmark the secure version of gbatemp instead of just going to the plain HTTP version where there's little-to-no security.


Ok did that lets hope it does not happen again


----------



## Bimmel (Dec 27, 2015)

Sorry, but I'm the real zezzo.

*Don't listen to him! It's me, Bimmel! He snatched my body and is going to take over the internet if we don't stop him quickly.*

Quiet. First GBATemp, then the whole world! Muhaha..

**screams like a little girl**

_This is kinda fun. Sorry for this useless post. Maybe you should create a new password._


----------



## Ralph1611 (Dec 30, 2015)

Someone keeps PMing me about not wanting to buy my O3DS. Its like 3 PMs in a row and this isnt my account. 

BTW, I took a couple bong rips so maybe its got something do to with it.

Carry on.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Dec 30, 2015)

Oops I posted on a thread by mistake. Ignore this edit...


----------



## Muffins (Jan 1, 2016)

Ruby Gloom said:


> Oops I posted on a thread by mistake. Ignore this edit...



Ok.


----------

